
Medium's Policies and Guidelines - samsolomon
https://github.com/Medium/medium-policy
======
notatoad
The title seems to have changed in the last couple minutes from "Medium puts
their terms of service on github" to "medium's policies and guidelines".

Just in case anybody is wondering why medium's terms of service are at the top
of HN right now

------
samsolomon
I don't know if there are other companies doing this, but putting privacy and
terms of service updates on GitHub seems like a simple way to be transparent.
It makes it easy to see what has been added and removed from previous updates.

~~~
Viper007Bond
All of my employer's legal documents are available on GitHub as well under the
same license:
[https://github.com/Automattic/legalmattic](https://github.com/Automattic/legalmattic)

We also keep a changelog on our site as an alternative:
[https://wordpress.com/tos-change-log/](https://wordpress.com/tos-change-log/)

------
JacobHenner
It's important to note that a malicious organization could always backdate
revisions, and force push over the github repository.

~~~
arjunnarayan
All it takes is a single person having it cloned, who can call them out
because the hash values would have changed. This isn't really a realistic
threat.

~~~
gcr
That single person who cloned it could also backdate their hashes and claim
things changed when they didn't.

------
sandworm101
Imho such legal documents should be kept on machines under more direct
control. You want to, at a minimum, be able to pull the plug if someone starts
messing with the contract between you and your customers. They can do too much
pr damage too quickly. I'm even hesitant to endorse hosting them via clouds.

~~~
geofft
There are copies of these on medium.com:

[https://medium.com/policy/medium-terms-of-
service-9db0094a1e...](https://medium.com/policy/medium-terms-of-
service-9db0094a1e0f)

[https://medium.com/policy/medium-
rules-30e5502c4eb4](https://medium.com/policy/medium-rules-30e5502c4eb4)

[https://help.medium.com/hc/en-
us/articles/214151487](https://help.medium.com/hc/en-us/articles/214151487)

I don't see an indication that the GitHub version is legally binding.

~~~
sandworm101
Ah. Then they probably already have someone like me in their organization.

------
rpgmaker
Whatever happened to that XML alternative Linus was working on? It was
supposed to be very similar to git but document-focused.

~~~
mbrock
Intriguing. Where'd you hear about it?

~~~
rpgmaker
I read about it here on HN but this seems to be the original post:
[https://plus.google.com/+LinusTorvalds/posts/X2XVf9Q7MfV](https://plus.google.com/+LinusTorvalds/posts/X2XVf9Q7MfV)

------
nyfresh
I think have seen this used for laws and law changes. Im surprised it has not
been massively adopted

